# Chia sẻ cách bổ sung canxi an toàn cho mẹ bầu



## phuonglan (12/7/19)

Lựa chọn loại canxi nào, dùng như thế nào để phù hợp với cả mẹ và bé là vấn đề nhận được nhiều sự quan tâm của phụ nữ mang thai cũng như những người chuẩn bị mang thai.​Trước tiên, việc bổ sung canxi trong thai kỳ mang tới nhiều lợi ích như giảm nguy cơ tiên sản giật, bảo vệ chống loãng xương, chăm sóc răng miệng, ngăn ngừa nguy cơ sỏi thận,... Chính vì vậy, việc bổ sung canxi như thế nào, khi nào, loại nào đóng vai trò quan trọng.​​*1. Khi nào bổ sung canxi?*​Việcbổ sung canxi là cần thiết trong cả 9 tháng thai kỳ, tuy nhiên tùy từng giai đoạn mà mẹ bầu dùng với chế độ liều lượng khác nhau​
3 tháng đầu mẹ cần bổ sung 800 mg/ngày
3 tháng tiếp theo là 1000 mg/ngày
3 tháng cuối 1500 mg/ngày.
Thời điểm sử dụng canxi là sau bữa ăn sáng khoảng 1 – 2 tiếng. Nếu bổ sung vào buổi tối hoặc trước khi ngủ sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ lắng cặn thận và rối loạn giấc ngủ.​​*2. Một vài nguyên tắc cần tuân thủ trong bổ sung canxi*​
Dùng canxi theo chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ, tránh tình trạng thiếu hoặc thừa canxi
Tránh lạm dụng bổ sung canxi, chỉ bổ sung canxi khi chế độ ăn không đảm bảo đủ nhu cầu cơ thể
Không dùng cùng canxi với chế phẩm ảnh hưởng đến việc hấp thu như sắt (thường xuyên gặp). Giải pháp: uống cách xa nhau theo khuyến cáo, chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ.
Mẹ bầu có bệnh lý tăng huyết áp không được sử dụng chế phẩm bổ sung canxi chưa muối natri vì natri làm tăng nguy cơ tăng huyết áp hay co giật.
*3. Thực phẩm bổ sung canxi an toàn cho phụ nữ mang thai*​
Các loại rau xanh: các loại đậu, cây họ cải,...
Sữa và chế phẩm từ sữa: phô mai, sữa chua,...
Hải sản: cá hồi, tôm, cua,...
*4. Loại canxi nào tốt cho bà bầu?*​Khi chế độ ăn không đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu canxi của cơ thể, chúng ta cần bổ sung canxi từ các chế phẩm khác. Ngày nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều chế phẩm bổ sung canxi, đa dạng về dạng bào chế: viên nén, viên nang, canxi dạng nước,... Tùy vào đặc điểm của từng đối tượng mà bác sĩ sẽ khuyên dùng dạng bào chế phù hợp.​_Một vài tiêu chí để chọn loại canxi tốt nhất cho mẹ và bé_​
Nên chọn dạng canxi nano tự nhiên. Vì canxi tự nhiên là dạng có sẵn trong xương và răng, hơn nữa ở dạng nano, phân tử canxi có kích thước rất nhỏ, không cần qua chuyển hóa do đó tối ưu việc hấp thu

Thành phần có kết hợp với vitamin K, vitamin D và Boron giúp tăng hấp thu canxi
Nhà sản xuất uy tín, an toàn được Bộ Y Tế kiểm định.


----------



## Lưu Phương (12/7/19)

Bài viết thật ý nghĩa. Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu cần cân nhắc và xem xét kỹ lưỡng vì nó ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của mẹ và bé nhé


----------

